# Post your Extreme Giants Pictures! Jan.24.10



## Richard21 (Jan 24, 2010)

Let's see everyones Extremes, seems like no one is posting pictures of there extremes so here is Neo my Extreme Giant. I had him since Wed Jul 29 09.


----------



## AWD247 (Jan 24, 2010)

OMG HUGE !!!!
Wish mine kept growing.. DAMN that hibernation,. WWHHYYYYYYYYY


----------



## TEGU_JAKE (Jan 24, 2010)

dang he got big mine just came out today for the first time in a while so i hope he comes out of this hibernation!!!! ill post pics when i see him again


----------



## White_Lotus (Jan 25, 2010)

Here's my extreme giant Bella, he/she didnt slowdown at all this winter...not a bit she eats more than my year and half old argentine b/w lol. Bella is also the attention whore of my tegus constantly wanting to come out and lay on the bed with my gf and I...i mean i swear you would think my gf and i locked her in a closet by herself for a couple months and didnt feed her with the way she is lol these are pics of Bella just waking up one morning.


----------



## Richard21 (Jan 25, 2010)

Nice giant White Lotus.

Here is another picture of my Extreme Neo.


----------



## VARNYARD (Jan 26, 2010)

Thats some sweet looking tegus, you guys are doing an awesome job with them.


----------



## Jefroka (Jan 26, 2010)

Latest pics of Beauregard: <!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://picasaweb.google.com/pyxicephalus/January232010?authkey=Gv1sRgCLmG3sLPypmMugE#" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://picasaweb.google.com/pyxicephalu ... LPypmMugE#</a><!-- m -->


...Jefroka


----------



## VARNYARD (Jan 26, 2010)

Jefroka said:


> Latest pics of Beauregard: <!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://picasaweb.google.com/pyxicephalus/January232010?authkey=Gv1sRgCLmG3sLPypmMugE#" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://picasaweb.google.com/pyxicephalu ... LPypmMugE#</a><!-- m -->
> 
> 
> ...Jefroka



Very sexy tegu!! :shock:


----------



## Jefroka (Jan 26, 2010)

VARNYARD said:


> Jefroka said:
> 
> 
> > Latest pics of Beauregard: <!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://picasaweb.google.com/pyxicephalus/January232010?authkey=Gv1sRgCLmG3sLPypmMugE#" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://picasaweb.google.com/pyxicephalu ... LPypmMugE#</a><!-- m -->
> ...




Yeah, got him from some guy in Panama City. :grno 


...Jefroka


----------



## Richard21 (Jan 26, 2010)

Jefroka you have a magnificent beast! Great job. Any others with pictures of their Extremes? Cough cough Bobby :lol: ?


----------



## KSTAR (Feb 2, 2010)

Great looking extremes here guys...I love em all :lol:


----------

